# Muscato & Niagra



## jeepingchick (May 20, 2010)

i LOVE muscato and would love to make some !! 
i did a google search tryin to find the juice and im coming up with nill... any suggestions??? dont care if its white or red! love em both. tend to prefer the red just cuz its something i cant find here.....i miss my wine store in england *sigh* 

figure if any one knows , its YALL!!!!

also, i keep seeing Niagra wine spoken of on threads and Niagra juice is easily found.....is it ment to be a sweet wine?? wonder what brand i can buy to try n see if i like it before sinking money into a bucket and shipping!!!


----------



## jeepingchick (May 20, 2010)

any body ever buy from WWW.finewinehouse.com ??? i found this http://www.finewinehouse.com/Rinald...mpaign=base&v_traceback=c0518_2208_f0519_0028 but dont know if its for 1 gallon, 3 gallon or 6.........no amounts are given LOL


----------



## jeepingchick (May 20, 2010)

ummmmmmm by searcing the name of that above product, it looks like is a freaking botle of wine and not jucie to amke the dang stuff *sigh*


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2010)

Nikki calm down, relax and have a glass of bug juice!  No I have not ever heard of that company. Niagara is quiet sweet. It is very tasty and often used for blending. It is very much available around here and sells for about $4.50 a gallon. I have several carboys filled right now with it as a lot of my friends like it and I make it for them. I like to blend it with Cranberry. Another popular blend is with concord.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 20, 2010)

ok sweet i like!! cant belive i was gonna call the bug juice ppl and see how much i needed to buy to make the damn waine LMAO!!!! 

i think ill do a niagra , wish u were closer id come beg a glass of u to see if i liked it LMAO!!!  

im still scouring the net for muscat tho....... i love my muscato!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2010)

check your wineries and see if any of them sell the juice.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 20, 2010)

julie is the BOMB and sent me in the right direction and the Muscat juice has been ordered YAYAYAYAYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Heckle (May 19, 2012)

Sorry for reviving a dead thread but where did you order the juice from?


----------



## DCJRW (Jun 9, 2012)

There are 2 major types of white moscato. One is very sweet and syrupy and the other is sweet but crisp and fruity. Does anyone know how to make the 2 versions?


----------



## Rocky (Jun 9, 2012)

I have been pleased with a product from Williams Brewing (link: http://www.williamsbrewing.com/CALIFORNIA-MUSCAT-KIT-FOR-5-GALLONS-P1298C166.aspx). You can get two cans of Muscat juice which makes a 5 gallon batch, for about $60 plus delivery. I have fermented it to dry and blended it with a red wine and I have blended it with apricot puree for a sweeter wine. To answer DCJRW's question, I would ferment it to dry (i.e. SG = 0.992 or less), stabilize and back sweeten the wine. For the "sweet but crisp and fruity" version, I would go up to SG = 0.998 to 1.000 and for the "sweet and syrupy" version, I would go to SG = 1.020 or so. In any case, I highly recommend bench testing the amount of simple syrup added for back sweetening.


----------



## Turock (Jun 10, 2012)

We make a lot of Niagara and like Runningwolf said, it's a very versatile wine that blends with many other wines and also many other flavors. Totally awesome straight up, as it has a fruity profile.

We make a blend with limeaide that is a great summer drink. If you want to try it, here's the little recipe: After the Niagara is fully aged and ready to bottle, add 2 cans limeaide per 5 gallons,a little more sugar to balance the acid,and bottle. We've fooled around with the sugar and find that an SG of 1.020 is about where you want it. Lower SG and it's a tad too acidic because of the limeaide. Be sure not to strain the lime pieces out or else the flavor is not as good. This will be a "dirty" wine so the Niagara doesn't need to be perfectly cleared beforehand. Be sure to shake up the bottle before pouring.

Niagara is a good "fixer" for many wines. We use it for cutting Catawba in order to reduce the floralness of the Catawba, and blending with blackraspberry to bring up the raspberry flavor. For some reason, black raspberry made with no water is very low on flavor---we found a 50/50 blend with the Niagara brought the flavor forward on the blackraspberry. There's almost nothing you can't blend with it. I think everyone needs to have some Niagara around. It's such a versatile wine.


----------



## Julie (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks Turock, I would never had thought about putting limeade in but that is a great idea.


----------



## Turock (Jun 11, 2012)

Give it a try, Julie---you'll be shocked how good it is!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Jun 11, 2012)

Turock said:


> Give it a try, Julie---you'll be shocked how good it is!!!!!



Well to be honest you had me thinking about this all weekend!


----------



## Turock (Jun 12, 2012)

Julie said:


> Well to be honest you had me thinking about this all weekend!


 LOL!!!!!! We just bottled some a couple weeks ago--it's SO good when it's new. Don't bottle a lot at one time as it doesn't age too well.


----------



## Dokki (Jun 16, 2012)

Bev-Art supposedly has Chilean Muscat juice pails available.

http://shop.bev-art.com/category.sc?categoryId=117


----------



## Julie (Jun 16, 2012)

Turock said:


> Give it a try, Julie---you'll be shocked how good it is!!!!!


 
I have 6 gallons of niagara aging so I"m thinking of taking a couple gallon and making this. I'll let you know how it goes. But I have a feeling I am going to be cussing you out! Cuz I think I am going to be telling my husband we have to make a trip to Walkers, they still have niagara!


----------



## Turock (Jun 17, 2012)

I know what you mean-----a friend from another wine forum stopped in on me last year after a trip to New York. I had her taste the Niagara/lime and she and her hubby liked it so much that she used most of her Niagara juice from Walker's to make her own. She said that she thought hers turned out even better than mine, which is fermented on the grape. Walker's has very good Niagara juice, from what she told me.

You can try blending it with other flavors too, if you want--we also do some with lemonaide and the white grape/raspberry concentrate you can find in the freezer case. Many people we know really like that raspberry one. If you experiment and come up with something new that we haven't tried,let me know. We are always interested in trying new "mad scientist" experiments.


----------



## Julie (Jun 30, 2012)

Turock,

What limeade are you using? Is this concentrate like Real Limeade or is this the frozen concentrate in the freezer section?

AND

Have you ever thought of kegging this?


----------



## Turock (Jul 2, 2012)

It's the concentrate in the freezer section. I've been wondering if you made this yet. Let me know what you think of it.

Uhhhhh--Kegging? You mean aging in a keg? I'm a little confused. We make this blend at bottling time, and just go ahead and bottle it immediately. I don't think it needs a THING, but experimenting is never discouraged!!


----------



## Turock (Jul 2, 2012)

Julie----this blend is intended to be a very fruity and tasty blend. Maybe it'd be a good idea to try it our way first--see what you think--THEN experiment further. The limeaide doesn't lend itself to good aging and it's only good in the bottle for about 9 months or so. Just as a reminder, use 2 of those cans of concentrate for 5 gallons. Let the bottles rest about 2 weeks and then enjoy. Be sure to sample some after you mix it and sugar it further--it's even good at THAT point, when it's still hot from the chemical additions.


----------



## Julie (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Turock, that is my goal, to try it your way. LOL, when I try something new I always make it the way it was intended. After that, there have been times I have tweaked a recipe but there are times that I know there is just no tweaking.


----------



## Turock (Jul 3, 2012)

OK Julie, sounds good. By the way--don't be tempted to strain the pieces of lime out of the concentrate thinking that it would make a clearer wine. We tried that,early on in fooling around with this blend, and we found the lime flavor not as good. Just accept the fact that it's gonna be a dirty wine. Don't forget to shake the bottle up before pouring--something that is contrary to a winemaker,LOL.


----------

